# TT bike for recovery day rides?



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Guys I respect tell me they train regularly on their TT bikes, too. Would it be efficient use of training time to maybe use my recovery day ride to help adapt to the TT position? I'm planning on one more stage race this season with a 40k TT (in about 3wks) I have good form on the road bike, but I think I could gain from some familiarization-time on my TT set-up..

Today, for instance, I planned on a recovery ride of a couple of easy hours after a training ride of 90 climbing miles yesterday. My legs are tired and some sore, so I was thinking using my TT muscles gently today, might help my body adapt to the TT position during this period of 'stressed muscles'. Plus, it might be nice to give my butt a chance to recover by sitting in a different saddle position.

Good idea or bad?
Don Hanson


----------



## gray8110 (Dec 11, 2001)

I've been known to do it. If you're body isn't well adapted to the position, you might not recover as well as you would on the road bike. 

That said, if you can keep yourself in check and don't push it, recovery is recovery. I have a hard time not going hard when I'm on the TT bike - it's too easy to go fast.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

+1 to gray8110


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

During the season I use my TT bike on recovery rides and as has been mentioned, you have to keep yourself in check because it's easy to start pushing too hard. Now that the TT season is over, I use my road bike for recovery rides all the time...but when I get on my trainer I'll spend almost all my time on aero bars when I'm doing intervals.

In reality, the more you ride it the faster you will be on it because you will be more familiarized with the position and the bike it's self.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*it works*

Went out and eased through a 20 mile out and back I often ride, but today at a recovery pace on the TT bike. Kept my HR and effort at recovery level and actually got a chance to work on my riding and change a few things, made some minor adjustments. Amazing how much more you can tune in to the ride if you aren't going all out. I think I am going to make this part of my training...some recover rides on the TT bike to keep familiar with the position at least. Another day per week doing some intervals on the TT bike as a competative event approaches or perhaps just as a regular part of my riding..

Feels pretty strange to sit up on the cowhorns and ramble along at 15mph, or to get down in the pads and kinda 'snooze along'..Pretty comfortable, in an odd feeling way.

Don Hanson


----------

